# Beef tallow French onion soup



## RichGTS (Jun 22, 2021)

My daughter requested French onion soup and since I just smoked a brisket I thought I would use the beef tallow to carmalize the onions.  
I saved some of the brisket drippings that I plan to add in after everything is completed. I’ll cook these down for a hour or better and then add the rest of the ingredients. 
I hope this works out  like I think it will - right now my kitchen smells amazing!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2021)

sounds like it should be delicous!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 22, 2021)

Beef tallow, along with pork fat (Lard) and chicken fat (Schmaltz) are ALL amazing... it used to be used a lot and has become almost forgotten... I'm happy  to see some people here bringing it back to use! 

The reason a lot of older people liked McDonald's fries was because they were fried in beef tallow... then the health nuts put an end to that.


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 22, 2021)

I added garlic, red and black pepper and flour to thicken it up. 64 ounces of beef broth along with the drippings from the brisket. The flavor is outstanding - it has a nice Smokey flavor.
i had to forego the bread and cheese but I’ll be making this again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2021)

Soup looks good. My crew are big fans. You're giving me a taste for French Onion Soup now!



kilo charlie said:


> The reason a lot of older people liked McDonald's fries was because they were fried in beef tallow... then the health nuts put an end to that.



A truly sad day for Baby Boomer's! Additionally, I  hope the Idiot that came up with, " BAKED Apple Pies, " got a Boot in the Ass! The Fried Apple Pies were delicious...JJ


----------



## jmusser (Jul 7, 2021)

Excellent looking dish. We love french onion soup here. That sounds like a good use of what you already have on deck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2021)

Now that is one heck of a great idea!
We love onion soup & will use your method the next batch we make.
Al


----------

